# 20 acres west texas,brewster county 6,500



## brian mcf (Feb 21, 2006)

hello,thought i would post this for anyone looking in that area.this listing is not mine.i found it on craigslist.anyone interested in it should go to craigslist and type in ohio and then go to the city of akron,ohio realestate,and you will find it.good luck,sounds like a good deal.it was posted on there sept.04,08 brian


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

That ain't no bargain. If you had ever been to West Texas, you'd know what I mean. LOTS of nothing...


.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Yep, just sand, lizards, and a few cacti. LOL.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

50 to a 100$/acre is what most people get... of course, that's for large tracts.

Land without water (or means of getting water) is of low value in my book. I would love to have 100k acres of it though, as long as I could find a spring on it somewhere.

One plus... very few neighbors...


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

I hear ya...
We used to live on the NE side of El Paso... You could buy all the land you wanted, but there was no water and you would have to provide your own electric etc... I don't ever remember running across any water when I rode my dirt bikes all over that land.... The only water I ever remember seeing was at the base of the Franklin Mtns....but anything east of that for 40 or 50 miles was dry....Of course I didn't know the land either, so I may have missed it...


----------



## picklespickles (Nov 3, 2007)

i see a lot of ads for acreage in hudspeth county which is nearish to el paso. it sounds good until you search for info on the internet on all the people who spent their money buying their land and are now walking twenty miles each week to charge their cell phones and having to have people take pity on them and bring water. in that particular area, they were looking into charging the sellers with a crime, but somehow they skirted it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

I went googling for some pics. THIS is West Texas:




























I live at the edge of the Rolling Plains where it just begins to morph into W.TX.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................LC , Can you tell me where that bottom pic was taken ? The large barren hill in the background looks like it would be down south of Ft. Stockton towards Marfa . , thanks , fordy:shrug:


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

fordy said:


> ................LC , Can you tell me where that bottom pic was taken ? The large barren hill in the background looks like it would be down south of Ft. Stockton towards Marfa . , thanks , fordy:shrug:


I found those pics googling, I don't remember where the webpages said each one was at.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Maybe because I don't have to figure out a way to actually live there and provide water - but I absolutely love West Texas.

If we did have a piece of land there * with our own water * I'd not hesitate to move and live there full time. You can still see the stars in West Texas.

And I grew up with mountains, trees and springs so I know what I'd be giving up.

D.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

featherbottoms said:


> Maybe because I don't have to figure out a way to actually live there and provide water - but I absolutely love West Texas.
> 
> If we did have a piece of land there * with our own water * I'd not hesitate to move and live there full time. You can still see the stars in West Texas.
> 
> ...


.............After a little more study that prairie looks real close too Alpine , tx . Elevation 4100 feet msl , cool dry weather in spring and fall , warm to hot during the summer with low humidity . Winters are fairly mild , hi 20's at night , 40 to 60 during the day with lots of sunny days . , fordy


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

fordy said:


> .............After a little more study that prairie looks real close too Alpine , tx . Elevation 4100 feet msl , cool dry weather in spring and fall , warm to hot during the summer with low humidity . Winters are fairly mild , hi 20's at night , 40 to 60 during the day with lots of sunny days . , fordy



Hush, Fordy. I'd like to keep people away from there (here, too) as long as possible 

I've just read Larry McMurtry's book _Roads_. His description of his drives over the prairie roads of the West mirror how I feel about seeing the sun and prairie and openness out here. I don't think I could ever again live East of the DFW area and be truly happy. It may sound corny but the first time I came out West I knew this was where I was meant to be.


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Me too, featherbottoms. 

I have several shots I took of West Texas and literally hundreds I shot of NM. 
Things feel so closed in here and I long for the day (hopefully Feb 2009) that we can return.

Where are you in NM?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> Me too, featherbottoms.
> 
> I have several shots I took of West Texas and literally hundreds I shot of NM.
> Things feel so closed in here and I long for the day (hopefully Feb 2009) that we can return.
> ...



We are in the Southeastern corner of NM. It's about a 15 minute drive to Texas if we go due East but about 80-90 if we go South.

I grew up in the foothills of the NC mountains with Tennessee and the mountains of NC being where I learned to drive on curves and in fog. I loved growing up there but after going back last year I realized how closed in it really does feel. I don't like that anymore.

What part of NM, or West Texas, did you leave? 

Deb.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

................I grew up in the midland-Odessa area . Worked in the oil fields , roustabout , roughneck , for about 4 years after finishing HS . Moved to San Angelo and graduated with BS and BBA degree's while there . As expensive as fuel is anyone will almost have to live within 30 miles or so from Alpine as it is the Only major town in far southwest texas with availabile food and fuel from a Wal Mart type store . Plus Alpine has Sul Ross college and it is a big economic force that keeps money circulating in the economy as well . , fordy:shrug:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

fordy said:


> ................I grew up in the midland-Odessa area . Worked in the oil fields , roustabout , roughneck , for about 4 years after finishing HS .


What years? (I mean, dates).


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

fordy said:


> ................I grew up in the midland-Odessa area . Worked in the oil fields , roustabout , roughneck , for about 4 years after finishing HS . Moved to San Angelo and graduated with BS and BBA degree's while there . As expensive as fuel is anyone will almost have to live within 30 miles or so from Alpine as it is the Only major town in far southwest texas with availabile food and fuel from a Wal Mart type store . Plus Alpine has Sul Ross college and it is a big economic force that keeps money circulating in the economy as well . , fordy:shrug:



I'm really fond of the San Angelo area and we've talked several times about moving to Alpine, Ft. Davis or Terlingua. 

Sul Ross appears to have a good reputation for being an early advocate of technology. Something a lot of people wouldn't expect from a school so far removed from the DFW and Austin areas.

Deb.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

ladycat, those pic's look heavenly to me. 
Born in El Paso and I call myself being raised in Golddust, NM. House up on a hill top, oh the memories. Outside all that good air, sunshine, smell the rain before it gets to ya, freedom and space, lizards and rattlesnakes! Nights on the porch watching the stars as they brightly sparkle, looking close enough to reach out and grab one. The invasion of the tarantulas creeping up on us on the porch and chasing us all back inside the house, lol. Yes, best times of my life was right there out in the middle of no~where!
They call Golddust a ghost town, lol, only a couple of ranchers and handful of prospectors were there back in the late 1950 when I was. Oh yeah and that old cemetery in the fork in the road. Never knew of a "town" part to it. Went to elementary school in Hillsboro, NM. 
Old folk home now though, I think:shrug: <<<wonder if all my ol'school buddies are there, lol.

Hum....I can sure live without cell phones, and wally world and I enjoy watching those dust devils too. Now, if I can just figure out how to garden in the middle of the desert? Maybe I could become a cactus farmer, lol, have a herd of gila monsters to guard the farm while I go roaming over the mountain side.

Oh I'd leave MS in a heartbeat and go back to there, if I could.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

ladycat said:


> What years? (I mean, dates).



............HS was 1961 to 1965 , Midland . College was 1971 to 1974 , and 1975 to 1977 . , fordy


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I've never lived in NM, but we visited there in June, for the purpose of moving research. Another corny-ism, but not only could I breathe there literally- I could figuratively as well. 
We started in Alamogordo, drove through Tularosa, Mescalero, Ruidoso, the Hondo Valley (beautiful! But no work) most of Lincoln County and on to Albuquerque, Moriarty/Edgewood and eventually up to Taos and Tres Piedras.

We'll be settling in the East Mountains area- preferably Moriarty. I completely understand about NC/TN- i'm in Eastern TN and we frequently trailride in Harmon's Den and Waterville- right at and across the TN/NC border. It takes me about an hour to get there. 
On the trip home from NM, I was SO conscious of the closed in feeling- the hills and trees seemed to have ulterior motives, lol!


Here's a link to just a few of the nine bazillion pics I shot out there-

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/anmlfrm/New Mexico trip 2008/

the ones with horses and trees were shot in TX, TN and MS on the way there and back.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

The PBS series, Texas Ranch House, was located outside Alpine. Because they showed the cowboys going out looking for cattle, you get a really good look at that area of the state. It's some pretty rough country - as in, it's rough country that is pretty. 

No water and growing a garden takes a lot of work. In that series, PBS had a garden already in place when the people went there. They had to provide partial shade to get anything to grow. If you can ignore the people who were in the show, it's good to watch just to see what it's like there. Beautiful, but you'd have to be tough as a boot to take bare land and turn it into something if you didn't have the money to hire it done.


----------



## colby1979 (Sep 29, 2008)

I live in Fort Davis, TX. I think the mountain in the photo was taken between Marfa and Alpine and it is either Goat Mountain or Cathedral Mountain ( I get the two confused). That is some good country and has quite a few springs. The land around there is a lot more expensive than what is listed on craigslist though. I have seen land sale in the southern parts of Brewester County for $35 an acre in larger tracts but the water is so deep and the the soil is so poor you cant realy do anything with it except camp there once in a while.

Colby


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

colby1979 said:


> I live in Fort Davis, TX. I think the mountain in the photo was taken between Marfa and Alpine and it is either Goat Mountain or Cathedral Mountain ( I get the two confused). That is some good country and has quite a few springs. The land around there is a lot more expensive than what is listed on craigslist though. I have seen land sale in the southern parts of Brewester County for $35 an acre in larger tracts but the water is so deep and the the soil is so poor you cant realy do anything with it except camp there once in a while.
> 
> Colby


...............The more I look at that mountain , I'm reminded that several years back a B1-B bomber was on a training mission and flew smack into something that resembled it with a long rock out cropping . What a fireball that must have produced . , fordy


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

colby1979 said:


> I live in Fort Davis, TX. I think the mountain in the photo was taken between Marfa and Alpine and it is either Goat Mountain or Cathedral Mountain ( I get the two confused). That is some good country and has quite a few springs. The land around there is a lot more expensive than what is listed on craigslist though. I have seen land sale in the southern parts of Brewester County for $35 an acre in larger tracts but the water is so deep and the the soil is so poor you cant realy do anything with it except camp there once in a while.
> 
> Colby




Colby, you ever seen the Marfa lights?

.


----------



## colby1979 (Sep 29, 2008)

The bomber hit in the rimrock of the Sierra Viejas, they turned off the auto pilot for some type of night flying misson and crashed, a friend of mine has been up there horseback and said there you could find small parts of the plane for about a mile. I also have family that lives on the other side of the river from there and they told me about seeing the fireball...

I haven't seen the Marfa Lights yet, It's funny I was raised on a ranch that borders the place where the lights are but I hve yet to go and see them, maybe some day.


----------



## bill not in oh (Jul 27, 2004)

RamblinRoseRanc said:


> I've never lived in NM, but we visited there in June, for the purpose of moving research. Another corny-ism, but not only could I breathe there literally- I could figuratively as well.
> We started in Alamogordo, drove through Tularosa, Mescalero, Ruidoso, the Hondo Valley (beautiful! But no work) most of Lincoln County and on to Albuquerque, Moriarty/Edgewood and eventually up to Taos and Tres Piedras.


I lived in Ruidoso for 6 years before I moved to Ohio (don't ask!). If I hadn't decided on Costa Rica, I'd go back in a heartbeat.... Most temperate climate I've ever lived in (sans CR), but the best part of Ruidoso is that no one lives there because they HAVE to.... And there is employment available - just depends on what one's skills, goals and needs are whether it's acceptable to any given person. I know folks there that make 15-20K @year that are totally happy, not hungry and quite satisfied with their (albeit meager) lifestyle. It's a very charismatic and happy place.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............I love Ruidoso ! Parents had a house on the golf course from 1978 thru 1988 or so . Nights can get cold during dec to mar but even when it snows in town , it won't stay on the ground very long . Usually get a afternoon shower most days which helps to cool things down . Winters are very temperate compared to Chama which can have snow on the ground for six months at a time during a cold winter . , fordy


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

That's cool. If we didn't have to depend on a city for a job, i'd LOVE to live in the Hondo Valley. Simply beautiful. As a matter of fact, Billy the Kid country was featured in Western Horseman this month. Apparently my favorite clinician (not on tv though- too commercial) Craig Cameron bought a ranch there last year. 

Chama being on par with Taos, weatherlike, I presume, Fordy?

So, Bill.... Ruidoso to Ohio? Hmm....

So


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Some of my foolish moves of my past was when I lived in Ruidoso back in 1981. Loved leaving my widow open and going to sleep while listening to the raging Ruidoso river. Waking hours later to grab for more covers and close the window, lol. Then foolishly moved back to Houston, Tx. How sick is that? 

Then moved again to Arenas Valley, NM (outside of Silver City) Lived in an interesting house there! 
I was wondering why the living room closets ran the full length of the huge, long, living room? It was an older house and had a safe built into the front bedroom closet floor. Wayyy to the back of the house (yes was wayyy back there too) was a game room set up for where a pool table use to be. The house was strangely spaced out, but really nice! Lots of room. 
After living there for awhile I bought and had delivered and set up a water bed for when my Mom came to visit. Thats when I learned from the guys setting up the bed, of all things!! I was living in a former house of ill repute!  
No....I was renting from the madam either LoL. I did ask the owner that I was renting from, who was also a sheriff in town of all coincidences, and he verified the story too, lol. 
The madam had been run out of town. Selling her place in town brick by brick making a fortune from that (too) and moved out of town and re-established herself in the house I was now living at. 
On the property beside me, Billy the Kid had carved his name on a tree there.

Oh the west is so full of such interesting history and so much to explore! I just love it, love it.....but here I am now, stuck in Mississippi~ But my heart yearns to be out there on the range, and/or up on those mountains of west TX and NM.:cowboy:
There has only been 1 town I lived at in NM that I never really cared for....and that was Deming. Sorry in advance to say this, if any one on here lives there. I just didnt care for Deming.


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

galfriend said:


> "...I was living in a former house of ill repute!
> No....I was renting from the madam either LoL. I did ask the owner that I was renting from, who was also a sheriff in town of all coincidences, and he verified the story too, lol. The madam had been run out of town. Selling her place in town brick by brick making a fortune from that (too) and moved out of town and re-established herself in the house I was now living at..."



Just curious but would that have been Madame Millie?

Deb.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

OMGosh, yes, I do think that Madame Millie was her name! Heard she relocated again after selling the house I was living in. Do you know of Madame Millie? Oh, please share with us, or pm me. 
Do you know of the house there in Arenas Valley? I sure hope its still there. Was also on the same road as the dump. 
I fostered a lot of dumped dogs when I lived there too. Then adopted (one of) the best dogs we've ever had from the shelter. 

Small world, huh


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

galfriend said:


> OMGosh, yes, I do think that Madame Millie was her name! Heard she relocated again after selling the house I was living in. Do you know of Madame Millie? Oh, please share with us, or pm me.
> Do you know of the house there in Arenas Valley? I sure hope its still there. Was also on the same road as the dump.
> I fostered a lot of dumped dogs when I lived there too. Then adopted (one of) the best dogs we've ever had from the shelter.
> 
> Small world, huh



Well, the only reason I happen to know about her is that I have a copy of her biography by Max Evans for sale at my bookstore and I looked through and read all the captions under the pictures. Read a couple of the chapters too. I seem to recall several pictures of her houses and I'm guessing your house would be one of those pictured.

She lived a nice long life after she retired.

Deb.


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the second picture, on post #7, is of Palo Duro Canyon. It is shot from the south side of the canyon looking north. If I am correct, that highway is 207. The next town north on that highway is Claude, which is just east of Amarillo.


----------



## Ranchos de los Patos (Mar 2, 2018)

ladycat said:


> I went googling for some pics. THIS is West Texas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just beautiful land. I have 40 acres just past cattlemans steakhouse off the Fabens exit. Can't wait to retire and plop me a mobile home and drill a well. I hope someday to call this home and be out of the grips of El Paso taxes. If you have land near here would love any advise as to start my journey west and capture the essence of open living. I have lots of ideas and a good retirement to keep me living. I'm so excited. About 5 years to escape the rat race.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Ranchos de los Patos said:


> Just beautiful land. I have 40 acres just past cattlemans steakhouse off the Fabens exit. Can't wait to retire and plop me a mobile home and drill a well. I hope someday to call this home and be out of the grips of El Paso taxes. If you have land near here would love any advise as to start my journey west and capture the essence of open living. I have lots of ideas and a good retirement to keep me living. I'm so excited. About 5 years to escape the rat race.


Good for you. West Texas is an acquired taste for sure but I always liked it. I live 10-12 hours east of there in East Texas but have been out west a bunch. Saw a well between Freer and San Diego (Texas) that was hand dug by Santa Anna on the way to the Alamo. There is water out there, you just have to find it. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Ranchos, I’d love to see pictures of your land.


----------



## andiplus8 (Nov 6, 2009)

I live in Pecos. Although we have running water here just outside of town, I still have to buy potable water for drinking and cooking. Gardening is hard, especially when you're new here. The wind is like a blast from satan's oven. Everything is baked here. 
But then....the sun sets in the most beautiful display of colors and it's a whole different world!
The sky is full of stars and the lights from town and the oil rigs nearby are like giant night lights. It's truly amazing.


----------

